# Crypt question - pollinating



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well now that I have my first crypt flower, I'm ever so curious now. Have three more to bloom eventually on this one plant.

I know this won't self pollinate itself correct, so at this point it's a mute point. But....

Let's say for instance I have other crypts somewhere down the line that flower around the same time frame. For me, I only have Wendtii 'bronze', 'red' and 'green' as well as C. Pontederiifolia. I'm not looking to hybridize or anything. It's strictly to know what to expect.

If the flowers due by chance get pollinated, what happens then? I know that they produce runners with daughter plants. Also, they would more than likely be lowered back down to full submersed state after the flowers are gone. So once back under water ....

None the less...this is pretty kewl.


----------

